# Judge air cleaner lid



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi everyone. What is the correct finish on the air cleaner lid for a 69 Judge RA 3? Satin black? Gloss black?? Ive seen both thanks


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I could swear the lids were chrome? The air cleaner base is 60 degree gloss black


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

pontrc said:


> I could swear the lids were chrome? The air cleaner base is 60 degree gloss black


The non ram air cars were chrome. Judges were black


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

My original is the same as the base ...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

About 60-70% gloss black, same as the base


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

O52 said:


> About 60-70% gloss black, same as the base


Thank you. Who sells that?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Krylon Semi-gloss black at Home Depot, Lowes for every-day drivers 

Or the various vendors, NPD, Ames


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

